# Buying Cord



## ArkieParacordProducts (Jul 6, 2014)

Ok guys I'm looking for a place to buy cord from. I keep burning through everything my local store has. I will only buy USA made cord. I buy mostly in 100ft. But will have no problems buying more footage. I'm looking for the cheapest place to buy online. Suggestions please?


----------



## spencert (Jun 25, 2014)

Go on amazon and look for it but be careful I just got mine today and I accidentally bought poly core. It's the same type of stuff but the yarns of the inter strands are thinner and harder to get apart. Oh yeah buy 1000 ft of black you can find the 1000 ft spools for around 30-45 bucks. Hope this helped. Keep on keeping on. P.s. Paracord planet on Amazon is a good place to start


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

There are a lot of places online now. 
I never tried Wild Bills Wholesale and/or Gorilla Paracord but you can start with them. 

Just do a Google search for paracord and see what pops up.


----------



## ArkieParacordProducts (Jul 6, 2014)

Yea I have seen tons of different places to buy from just didn't know who to start with


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

Supply Captain


----------



## ArkieParacordProducts (Jul 6, 2014)

Thx man


----------



## Gamer3900 (Jun 2, 2014)

Paracord planet is actuallyreally good. Always been satisfied... 


-Gamer3900


----------



## Nelson (Jul 19, 2013)

Gamer3900 said:


> Paracord planet is actuallyreally good. Always been satisfied...
> 
> 
> -Gamer3900


+1 That's where I buy all my cord from. You can find Paracord Planet 100" hanks for sale on Flea Bey also at a very good price.


----------



## Daiello (May 7, 2014)

Paracordgalaxy. Com


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

try extremepara.com


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Aug 9, 2013)

I just ordered 1,000 ft. spool at Amazon. I notice some offering of 750 lb. 
cord, rather than 550. Premium price, but it looks good if you need the extra strength.


----------



## crawcord165 (Jul 18, 2014)

I found that mrparacord.com has good prices on a lot of cord


----------



## JBillH (Nov 11, 2013)

*Yeah, It's Sorta Self-Serving... But...*

Hi Folks,

I've been a sponsor on the forum for a while now and can't help but suggest you give our cord a try.

Our website is www.toughgrid.com but right now anyway, we are selling most of our cord on Amazon. I say "most" because we do supply some businesses and others with large quantity and special orders.

All of our cord is made in the USA and Mil Spec Type 4 (100% Nylon) in a Certified US Government Contractor Manufacturing Plant.

I think the reviews tell the story but you can decide for yourself.

All the Best,

Bill
Bill Hanover
TOUGH-GRID
(435) 792-4380
[email protected]


----------



## SirDonB (Aug 28, 2014)

I started buying from Amazon, but found better prices and shipping costs at my current suppliers.

I am now buying from Paracordgalaxy.com and Wildbillswholesale.com.

I like their selections of colors with reasonable prices and a shipping price for the WHOLE order rather than buy hank like some sellers on amazon do.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I was thinking of trying Wild Bills before. 
How is the quality of their paracord?


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> I was thinking of trying Wild Bills before.
> How is the quality of their paracord?



Wildbills is where I bought ALL my cord to date, less a few 100' hanks from my local Army Navy store. All was quality stuff. Only one problem was the 1000' roll of black I got was more flat than round but looked just fine on slings and things. Good prices. 


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords


----------



## SirDonB (Aug 28, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> I was thinking of trying Wild Bills before.
> How is the quality of their paracord?


I have been happy with the cord I have gotten from Wild Bills so far. When restocking the same color, I have not noticed any major color difference between batches. Shipping prices are reasonable and they have shipped quickly to me so far.

At this point, I just buy 100 ft hanks in the colors I want, I believe they have 1000 ft spools as well. I would recommend them to anyone looking for a good wholesaler and I have recomended them to a few locals already. I have not had to send anything back nor have I had a need to call and deal with Customer Service, so I do not know how they are in that aspect.

As to buckles and other accessories, I purchase from eBay as I have not found a wholesaler with prices I can live with yet. Does anyone here have a suggestion on an accessories wholesaler to look at?


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Well next time I place a restocking order I might give them a try.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 29, 2014)

I just placed my 1st order for paracord. I found Paracord Planet has good prices and free shipping. I searched on Amazon and found Paracord Planet sells on Amazon as well and their prices are even cheaper there plus Prime available. Great deal. So to start off I ordered 2 colors and 10 buckles to start.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Shannon said:


> I just placed my 1st order for paracord. I found Paracord Planet has good prices and free shipping. I searched on Amazon and found Paracord Planet sells on Amazon as well and their prices are even cheaper there plus Prime available. Great deal. So to start off I ordered 2 colors and 10 buckles to start.


What two colors did you choose? Don't worry to much when you get bit by the paracord bug and find yourself spending your extra money and free time making paracord products.


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> What two colors did you choose? Don't worry to much when you get bit by the paracord bug and find yourself spending your extra money and free time making paracord products.



What is "extra money" and "free time"???? Have not seen either of those in a long long time! LOL!


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

JTB_Cord said:


> What is "extra money" and "free time"???? Have not seen either of those in a long long time! LOL!
> 
> 
> Keep Twisting!
> JTB Cords


LOL! Okay then. Well regard my last post.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 29, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> What two colors did you choose? Don't worry to much when you get bit by the paracord bug and find yourself spending your extra money and free time making paracord products.


I like the way Black and Red look together. So I bought the black and imperial red. The imperial red lood a bit darker than the basic red. I saw this video and decided to make me this bracelet when I get the cord. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8YDK2CZbag&list=PLFKvDNyoPIbcNznzPb9V5p0q2tvpjo5mm&index=4[/ame]

I'm going to make me Mr. Coops homemade jig tomorrow as well from here: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVETZ7EpWZU[/ame] . so when I get my cord and buckles I'll be ready to go!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Shannon said:


> I like the way Black and Red look together. So I bought the black and imperial red. The imperial red lood a bit darker than the basic red. I saw this video and decided to make me this bracelet when I get the cord. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8YDK2CZbag&list=PLFKvDNyoPIbcNznzPb9V5p0q2tvpjo5mm&index=4
> 
> I'm going to make me Mr. Coops homemade jig tomorrow as well from here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVETZ7EpWZU . so when I get my cord and buckles I'll be ready to go!


Oh okay. Red is my favorite color so I try to incorporate it into as many projects as I can for myself.


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Have you seen firefighter? Black and Imperial Red mixed together.








http://extremepara.com/paracord/550-paracord/550-paracord-patterns-camos?product_id=209


----------

